# I need info on vintage Sears bow?



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just came from Champions Archery and two guys came in with about 10 longbows and recurves. One of them was a Sears bow. Does anybody know who made the bow for Sears and when Sears sold these bows? 

I was fortunate, I bought a like new 74 model Bear Kodiak Hunter, 45lbs and a laminated stick bow for $150.00. The Hunter is a beautiful green and I'm tickled pink cause I was kicking myself for selling an older model Kodiak Special last year for $125.00 when I wasn't interested in Trad stuff. I just happened to be at he right place at the right time...........I'll post some pictures later of these two.........


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice! Don't know anything about the Sears bow, but nicely purchased on the Bear. Hope it shoots well for you.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Bear made bows for Sears along with a few other companies


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

Obviously Sears never made any bows, but like Jim said, there was a lot of decal swapping going on back then. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder where I might pick up some good info on the Sears bow? It had a wide nock limb area. Broader than any bow I've encountered! Overall, it wasn't a bad looking bow. It was a brown glass and wood laminated bow and looked alot like a Bear or a Wing bow......Wish I could find some info for John.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

does it have Craftsman stamped in the riser?


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good choice on the Hunter - I had one many moons ago and sold it - and now, of course, regret it.

I don't sell good stuff anymore !!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BOHO said:


> does it have Craftsman stamped in the riser?


No, all it has is a SEARS patch on it......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

IAIS604 said:


> Good choice on the Hunter - I had one many moons ago and sold it - and now, of course, regret it.
> 
> I don't sell good stuff anymore !!!


I was thrilled to get this one and I jumped on it fast.....I regretted selling mine last year before I became interested in Trad bows again and seeing this one available was music to my ears......It shoots good and it looks like it came right out of the Bear catalog!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Whats good about the whole thing is I have the 3555 GT arrows that match up with that bow very well. I'll take them off the market and keep them for the HUNTER....


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes sir, you have it bad...LOL. Congrats on the purchase. I love vintage bows. I just acquired my wife's grandpa's Browning Nomad Stalker. It shoots great but could use a coat of Tru Oil. Last summer I gave my 69 Bear Grizz to my father in law for his birthday. He was speechless. I have several other vintage bows. I always wonder about their past adventures, trophies taken and days in the field. Congrats and happy shooting!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Several bowyers made bows for Sears; Bear, Pearson, Indian being a few.. and a Ted Williams model. Don't know who made the Ted Williams line of bows. I believe that not too long ago someone posted a pic of a Bear-made for Sears recurve on this site and the model name, I believe, was "Hawk.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

One of the bows that Bear made for Sears was actually a Black Panther [ think the 56 inch version] but sold to Sears in different colors than Bear's normal Black Panther. Kmart sold Bear bows also under their store name.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Rembrandt, check out this link. http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32943


----------



## El chingon (11 mo ago)

JimPic said:


> Bear made bows for Sears along with a few other companies


----------



## El chingon (11 mo ago)

What year was it made


----------



## pdiddly (Jan 9, 2018)

Indian made quite a few bows for Sears.. The best were the Buddy Watson's models. ( head bowyer for Indian)

This is one...


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

pdiddly said:


> Indian made quite a few bows for Sears.. The best were the Buddy Watson's models. ( head bowyer for Indian)
> 
> This is one...


Very nice looking bow there, sir.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Might check out www.vintagearchery.org for some leads...


----------

